# DIY underfloor lockers / storage?



## nsoutter

Hi all,

I am thinking of glueing and screwing a piece of marine ply (4 - 6mm) under my chassis frame in the middle of my van to make an enclosed space for storage. I will then cut a hole in my floor and frame it to fit a lid into. The box section of the van is 230mm deep and will provide lots of storage for bulk light things.

My question is, can anyone think of a reason why I shouldn't do this? Are there any risks I haven't thought of other than it failing and all my wifes things being strewn across the motorway 

Has someone done this already?

Here are some photos of the area I intend boxing in. I will put the panel above the handbrake cables. I will re-route the wires around the trap-door hatch I cut in the floor.

As you can see in the photos I already have 8 holes with large rusty washers under them in my floor from a previous owner; I still can't figure out why he did this???


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello there! I'd use your name but it isn't clear! :roll: :wink:

May I welcome you to MHF. I hope you find the site a pleasant place to be. 

I DO like the space under your MH. There is great potential for storage or even a gas tank.

You mentioned: *marine ply (4 - 6mm) * Hmm... not very strong. 18mm would certainly do a job for you.

Looking at your chassis, could you use joist hangers, some 4 x 2 timbers, with the ply screwed and glued to them. If you're happy with DIY, go for it. :wink:


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Hi and welcome.

Could it be that the screws (complete with rusty washers) are possibly part of a previous owners attempt to fix a delaminating floor?

I like the idea of using the space you have there - many possibilities.

Regards,
John


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Welcome

I'm not sure that marine ply would be the best option as it may not withstand the elements that well over time. I think the idea is a good one but would look at using either ally sheet or galvanized sheet steel and then giving it a good coat of under body paint stuff. Sealed to the underside with some sikaflex and bolts would give a neat weather proof finish.

If you made a box with a top with it then you could use the top (with a hole in it to act as a support for the floor (ie the hole you cut in the van floor is 1/2" bigger than the one in the top of the box) 

Let us know how you get on and post some pictures of the work and finished job

Good luck

Andy


----------



## H1-GBV

No worries with heat from the exhaust?

Good luck

Gordon


----------



## cater_racer

I think its a sound idea, the Augusta has just that to house the twin leisure batteries.

they are accessed through the floor in the lounge. they sit in an underslung grp box, not dissimilar to the one you are suggesting.

I might have ago myself at extending my storage now you've got me thinking!!

cater


----------



## davesport

Phenolic ply would be good. The same stuff trailer floors are made of. Hard wearing & water "resistant".

Could be an interesting project.

D.


----------



## nsoutter

Guys, thank you all so much for your feedback. I will post pictures when I get around to doing this.

One other question which was brought to my attention by the delaminated floor comments further up. From what I have read my floor is fine, but if the MH floors are made up of strips of wood and foam, sandwiched between the outside (plywood?) layers, then I would like to make the hatch in the floor by cutting as few as possible of the wooden strips. How can I determine where they are in the floor without cutting it first? Any ideas?

Thanks again for all your advice!

Regards,

Neal.


----------



## Haaamster

Asked this before but I will ask again as I think I am missing something.
Can this space be filled with roof insulation and boarded to create an extra floor layer for warmth or will it cause problems.


----------



## drcotts

If you cut a hole in the floor you wuil have to make sure all the edjes are well sealed otherwise the floor will delaminate severely. I would fix around the edges with something to hold all the layers together and then again in sikaflex and edge with alum channel or angle again bedded down on sikaflex.
I rememeber a few years ago my old glendale didnt have a hole in the gas locker so i cut one about 6in x 2in but didnt know about sealing edges at that time being a newby. withing a few weeks the whole floor was like a ride at blackpool beach.

You should consider side access like a beeney box or similar before taking this action. It will get all the weather when driving in the rain so would need to be waterporoof. Screuing from one side wouldnt be secure enough IMHO so if you do it consider bolting through.

Phill


----------



## Zebedee

I think the project is probably either finished or abandoned, since the OP last posted in March.

Dave


----------

